# bottom bracket question



## ride_lite (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been riding a 585 for just over two years now and have had to replace the bottom bracket twice (on my 3rd now). My 585 has Campy Chorus components and the bottom brackets have been Chorus. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this frequency of failure. I don't think its a Campy issue as most everything I've read is that Campy bottom brackets work just fine. I was told by my local LBS that the frame retains water - meaning if it gets water inside (such as down the seat post) it doesn't have a way out. I've ridden in the rain (showers actually) a few times in the winter but nothing drenching.

Any & all comments are appreciated.


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

I think a lot of the older style bottom brackets seem to go pretty quick ----in the wet. I had the same problem with a campy chorus as well. Went through one after around 6000klms---but I was riding in all sorts of weather ---6 -7 days a week of around 300klm-350klm. The new external sytems seem to be a lot better. No problems so far.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

There should be a drain hole in the BB shell. My 585 has one, so there is no chance that water will be retained. If water is a problem, you should see evidence of it when the old BB is removed.

FWIW, it is possible to rebuild a Campy square taper cartridge BB. The other alternative is to try a Phil Wood BB.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*alignment*

You might inspect the BB faces and make sure the shop faced them properly when the bike was initially built up. Having the BB faces uneven could cause the bearings to not be concentric and wear faster. 

Cheers,


----------

